# Shooting the .577 Tyrannosaurus Rex



## Guest (Jul 23, 2006)

http://www.firearmsid.com/Downloads/ahmed~1.mpe


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I'LL keep a eye out for that guy at the range. I don't want to be anywhere near him.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

What caliber is that rifle? Oh and did ya notice how he breaks the glass behind him? haha


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2006)

LOL!! That's such an old video. I'm wondering if that is just a real lightweight gun because I shot a .577 Tyranasaur that was a double rifle and it didn't kick like that. Of course the gun weighed like 15 lbs and looked like a DB 20 gauge shotgun when I first saw it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> What caliber is that rifle? Oh and did ya notice how he breaks the glass behind him? haha


The information can viewed here

http://www.firearmsid.com/new_index.htm

Note: FirearmsID.com is a non-profit web site that exists solely as an educational and/or investigative aid.
The site is not affiliated with any government agency, professional organization, or commercial entity

Page, with said rifle.

http://www.firearmsid.com/A_featurevideo.htm

Basically, it's a wildcat cartridge (.577 Tyrannosaurus Rex) chambered in an unknown rifle. Custom made to fire said cartridge.

The 13.6 pound rifle normally fires a solid 750 grain bullet at a velocity approaching 2600 fps for muzzle energy of over 11000 foot-pounds. This energy is comparable to that of the US military's .50 BMG cartridge frequently used as a heavy machinegun and anti-material rifle.

Also, here's one, I posted (on this forum) pertaining to a 50 bmg handgun.

There are others as well. The 600 nitro express. But these handguns are not production models. Their custom made. There is a 600 nitro express, I saw on a web site (called "stupid gun ideas") where a guy spent $16,500(U.S.) for a custom SA revolver. Cartridges for it (they say) are $40.oo a round. This is the world's most powerful handgun (but not in the production market class). Let's face it. One can make any handgun (custom)/cartridge (even wildcats) combination, they seem fit. As long as you have the money for it. The thing is how practical is it? Verses the cost. Take a look at this hyperlink.

Added note: As one should know, information on the web, should be taken with a grain of salt (if information is valid) But, things like this can be made to ones specs.

http://www.vincelewis.net/60magnum.html

There is also a single shot break-open Thompson (custom made) for the 600 nitro as well.

http://www.reedercustomguns.com/web/recoil.wmv


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

j.d. said:


> The information can viewed here
> 
> http://www.firearmsid.com/new_index.htm
> 
> ...


Wow! Thanks for that! I have never even heard of this caliber before!


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Maser said:


> LOL!! That's such an old video. I'm wondering if that is just a real lightweight gun because I shot a .577 Tyranasaur that was a double rifle and it didn't kick like that. Of course the gun weighed like 15 lbs and looked like a DB 20 gauge shotgun when I first saw it.


yup :watching:


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2006)

Added note.
Nitrocellulose compound (used in Nitro Express cartridges)....is a compound, which can be used in jacketed hollow point bullets (placed in the hollow area). This is no secret of course. To become an explosive bullet.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2006)

On a side note about the .600 NE handgun video out there is there even any real practical use for that thing other than just for bragging rights? Sure in a rifle it's useful as a safari gun, but in a handgun form? That's nuts.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2006)

or for this to impress.
http://wavsource.easycgi.com/snds_2006-07-23_471683462883198/sfx/gunshot_echo.wav


----------

